
How to renew your drivers licence online in NSW, Australia - AGoodName
https://areallygoodrantblog.wordpress.com/2017/07/23/how-to-renew-your-drivers-licence-online-in-new-south-wales/
======
AGoodName
I had to renew my drivers licence online as i'm overseas. I was blocked on
account registration by Javascript errors so i made this guide to help others
work around the poorly maintained site.

